# Anyone heard of Midwest Malinois?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking for opinions on this breeder.

www.midwestmalinois.com


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Looking for opinions on this breeder.
> 
> www.midwestmalinois.com


From just looking at their website. It looks like they're selling
Pet malinois which is kind of an oxymoron IMHO
I'd look at Loup du Soliel (Mike Ellis/Liza Maze) or Ot Vitosha (Ivan Balabanov) or Barriques (Waleed Maalouf) is I were in the market for a malinois


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

not for me.

There was a gal that asked me to check out her 9wk puppy. Definitely a very low drive Mal and with nerve issues.

I've since uncovered more info and I even called the breeder who was not only an idiot but was full of shit. He refused to give me any pedigree information. His dogs have no health certs, his dogs are not titled. He says most of his dog become police dogs and they are also perfect for Ring, Schutzhund or just as a family pet.

I found this:

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2338721343&topic=11008

We want to give people a heads up about a breeder in the Kansas City area, Midwest Malinois (www.midwestmalinois.com) 

We have bought two females from this breeder with the intention of going to a police department and competitions in the very near future. It is extremely unfortunate that these two dogs have the gene for hip dysplasia. They are not showing any signs of the disease but they do carry the gene. The breeder was completely dishonest about the background of the parents to these dogs and does not plan to make this issue right in any way.

Our company has invested a lot of time, training and money into developing these two dogs. It is unfortunate because these dogs are really good at what they were trained to do. We now have to spay both of them to make sure that they do not pass the gene on. 

We just wanted to let everyone we know not to do business with this company.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I found that they are from Kansas City. Interestingly, my female Malinois came from some breeder in Kansas City. She ended up in a vet clinic for 6 months before being turned over to Malinois rescue because she was bred too early and developed nerve damage. The owners wanted her PTS because they didn't want her limping around the puppy buyers, but the vet wouldn't put her down because it is not degenerative. I eventually got her, so all's well that ends well. However, I always kind of wondered about which breeder in the Kansas City area she came from. Hmmm.... :-k


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> not for me.
> 
> There was a gal that asked me to check out her 9wk puppy. Definitely a very low drive Mal and with nerve issues.
> 
> ...


The curent litter they are advertising is from two Fontaine D'Or dogs, if you click on the parents names it takes you to their pages where their parents are named... The male is Jason x Asstra, the female is Tyr x Nedji, unless I misread their descriptions. Again I do not see a easy-to-read puppy pedgree or any health certs, although I know there were a couple litters from Tyr (Yakk van Joefarm) with a Fontaine D'Or bitch with a different breeder in which I think there were some problems with hips?

However, I was not aware there'd be a way to test for "a gene for hip dysplasia" so how can the heads-up people say their females are carriers of the gene without showing any signs of it?? If the bitches have OK hips, what is the problem? Or do they mean both are dysplastic without showing any signs physicaly?

I know I've seen some of those pics before, I think Midwestmalinois redesigned their site recently because I do not recognise the rest of it. I get a bad overal impression, but don't know why.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Im kind of happy that the "por" morones dogs dident work out ither becaus I do not think they shuld breed dogs ither. A geen that they cary that cases dysplasya, Gees. Its a polygenic trait. So any mali they buy will cary "the geen" shuld be breeder basics.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

One of the dogs came from this pairing.

Sire:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/897404.html

I do not have time to look for the Dam pedigree.

I would not call the dogs in this pedigree pet Malinois or show dogs. I am surprised that the breeder of Fontaine D' Or would send dogs to these people if they are just breeding pet Malinois.

I do not know of this breeder but hate to see people smeared especially with little information. I do not think every dog in a litter will have the best nerves or temperament. You are going to get some variances. I have known people who have gotten weak nerve dogs from the top trainers of Malinois in the U.S. I am not mentioning any names but it has not just been one trainer. 

A lot of people do not say anything about their experiences because they just paid 2000.00 dollars for junk. No one wants to be the one to criticize the "Sacred Cows". It is not always the best advice to buy a dog from the top trainers. You can not always tell what you are looking at is genetics or due to training when looking at the breeding. 

Dogs are animals and not robots. Chris if the dog is crapper, then the breeder should replace the dog for them. Have the people put the pup down. You can not train out crap temperament or bad nerves. At least be honest with them and save them the time of messing with a bad dog.

It is still no excuse for people to sell weak nerves or bad temperament dogs to people. If you are going to breed dogs, especially working dog or even pet dogs, then you need to cull bad dogs. I am not talking about spaying and neutering and giving to a family as a means of culling.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> One of the dogs came from this pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs are animals and not robots. Chris if the dog is crapper, then the breeder should replace the dog for them. Have the people put the pup down. You can not train out crap temperament or bad nerves. At least be honest with them and save them the time of messing with a bad dog.



It's not my pup and I have no control over what happens. I did speak to the breeder and can tell there is no way that guy is going to take back a pup. I told him what I thought of the puppy and he said it was fine when he sent it to the new owner and anything that happened during the past week is not his fault.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Chris,

What are you seeing in the puppy? Is he sensitive to sounds? Is he unsure of new environments? Is he fearful of people?

Were the people new to Malinois? 

Anytime I hear a breeder saying about their dogs need special imprinting or socializing than people should go as quickly away as possible. 


If the dog has low drive than the breeder would have to know about this. I have seen some dogs with not much drive at 6 weeks turn it on at 8-9 weeks but this dog does not sound like that type of dog. If he sold the dog as having high drive then the people could video and show the dog's lack of drive.

You just hope that he did not take advantage of someone. If someone is new to dogs, they do not know that they have been taken advantage of . The Malinois is getting more popular now, which is a bad thing. You are not going to have the breeders culling their stock or testing the animals. When the money starts getting lucrative, the dogs become second.

Perhaps, they should call the breeder and tell him. If he does not want to help out, then start posting videos of the pup's behavior and link it to the name of his kennel and his unwillingness to make it right.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've already mentioned what I saw in the pup. It's simply a pet class mali and she wanted one for Ring Sport or SchH. She was told the breeder's malis can do anything.

The owner is a former Miltary Handler and she handled a Mal for a few years but this would be the first one she has actually owned.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have her talk to Brigita, and see if those dogs produce late bloomers.


----------

